# 2015 MPG demo pens - Alternatives to Casting



## JohnU (Apr 19, 2015)

This year at the MPG, I had the honor and privilege to share my ideas and process in making pens with theme, logo, or character without casting.  I had a great time and hope that my tips help spark some new ideas with the members.   

Here are my demo pens: 
     Group 1 - Batman on acrylic Jr, police evidence tape zen, chinese finger cuffs zen, 
                  colorful tissue paper cigar, cupcake paper camo bolt action, smarties wrapper
                  executive on homemade blank
     Group 2 - IAP waterslide sierra, denim 70's sierra, burlap paper flower sierra, minnie 
                  sticker pearl acrylic sierra, beer lable on carbonfiber sierra, stamps sierra
     Group 3 - crayon lables on acrylic slimline, paper cutouts sierra, pickguard MBL sticker 
                  ash sierra, movie of the month sticker sierra, painted bamboo skewers sierra
                  pinewood derby vinyl wrap knight pen.

All were made with no casting.  Just CA and imagination.  
All comments welcome, thanks!
John


----------



## JimB (Apr 19, 2015)

That's a great selection of themes. Great job. I'm sure everyone walked away with some ideas.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 19, 2015)

What a beautiful and creative group. Wish you were closer to MAPG.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 19, 2015)

John, great group of pens. Thanks for sharing. It sure will spark some good ideas from members here to try.
_________________________________________
everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## gbpens (Apr 19, 2015)

John not only told us how to do these pens but also where to get the materials. Outstanding presentation!


----------



## navycop (Apr 19, 2015)

gbpens said:


> John not only told us how to do these pens but also where to get the materials. Outstanding presentation!



Good job.. Where do you get the pictures?


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 19, 2015)

An awesome batch of pens for sure! Sounds like a great demo!


----------



## low_48 (Apr 19, 2015)

The amount of information John shared was incredible. I kept thinking this would make a great book. Have you thought of writing one John?


----------



## JohnU (Apr 19, 2015)

navycop said:


> gbpens said:
> 
> 
> > John not only told us how to do these pens but also where to get the materials. Outstanding presentation!
> ...



I made the waterslide IAP decal and the crayon wrappers,  but the others can be found at Hobby Lobby, or craft stores.  Just check the scrapbook and stationary isles... but you'll have to hit your local police department up the evidence tape. lol   Also, you can find the stamps and cigar bands on ebay.  The Smarties wrapper came from the candy. The Goose Island label came from the beer bottle and the batman and green dragon looking stuff came from the model car isle with the pinewood derby supplies.   

Thanks and I hope this is a nice starting point for you all to build on.


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2015)

John, you spoon-fed us so many suggestions, hints, leads, and explanations for an incredible variety of blanks...  THANK YOU!

I now need to clear out about 3 years of time...

I Loved the Batman (especially the finial) and the St Louis Cards pens!

You are an idea machine!  (and an unselfish one).

Well done.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know which is greater; John's talent, creativity or his willingness to share.  Thank you John for the very informative demo!


----------



## magpens (Apr 19, 2015)

Fantastic creativity, John !!!!  Wish I could have been at MPG to get the full scoop !


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful group of pens.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 19, 2015)

It was a great presentation, I will not complain the next time my wife wants to stop at the scrapbook store.


----------



## jdmacdo (Apr 19, 2015)

It was his comment at the beginning, 'Two weeks ago, I thought up this idea for a presentation and just did a few different things to show...'  if that collection was a couple of weeks effot, I need to seriously ramp up my production...


----------



## OZturner (Apr 19, 2015)

Brilliant, and Limitless Concept, with Superb Exercution, John.
Very Inspiring, would have loved to have been present to hear and see your Presentation and Examples.
Thanks, for Posting.
Brian.


----------



## vakmere (Apr 19, 2015)

I like the crayons. Have to try something like this. Nice job John.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments.  Rich I never felt I had anything to teach or show.  They were just a few ideas I had bouncing around my head.  I guess I spend too much time looking for pen making ideas. lol  I'm just glad there were some people who were inspired.  I had made a few of these in the past but had to spend the last two weeks remaking some since they had found new homes.  I will say this, after a full bottle of medium CA in about ten days, I had my fill.  lol   Thanks again!


----------



## terry q (Apr 20, 2015)

John during your MPG demo you mentioned ultra fine steel wool.  Where do you find this product?


----------



## JohnU (Apr 20, 2015)

terry q said:


> John during your MPG demo you mentioned ultra fine steel wool.  Where do you find this product?



My package says ultra fine #OOOO that I bought at my local Menards a while ago but I believe it's just the company's use of the word "ultra" and is the same as what others call "extra"or "super".   As long as the number is #OOOO it should be the same.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 21, 2015)

Very neat pens John!

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Michael67 (May 25, 2015)

John, You had mentioned some type of "medium" that you used to make the stickers become more flexible to wrap around the tube?  I thought you said it was something you bought at Hobby Lobby.  Or I'm I just way off on that ? Thanks, Mike


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 26, 2015)

Don't mean to steal John demo - but to get you a reply - I think he mentioned Micro Sol.

http://www.amazon.com/Microscale-Industries-BMF128-Setting-Solution/dp/B0006O9K5Q


----------



## Michael67 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the answer Mark!


----------

